# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  What Bot/Program for speed hack, camera zoom, etc?

## Domeno

Since gzoom is dead, what is the best bot/program to get for speed hack, camera zoom hack, etc?

----------


## dominick1233

Good question, since A-net sort of fucked over most 3rd party applications I assume anything still working somewhat good is private.

Edit: Wow totally didn't see was from 2013 feel free to delete, shame there's so little discussion for GW2.

----------

